

Traffic spikes - The Hacker News Effect - AlexBlom
http://alexblom.com/blog/2010/04/the-hacker-news-effect/

======
vtail
It would be interesting to see the absolute numbers i.e. how many unique
visitors have come to your blog entry from HN's front page.

~~~
swombat
Generally one of my articles that end up at the top of HN gets about 5000
hits, most in the first 2-3 hours.

A lesser article gets, well, less hits... 1, 2, 3k, depending.

Here's a screenshot:

[http://skitch.com/swombat/n9mrs/danieltenner.com-
dashboard-c...](http://skitch.com/swombat/n9mrs/danieltenner.com-dashboard-
clicky)

You can probably correlate those with article dates on my blog and find out
how many votes translate to what level of traffic.

Edit: I wouldn't give so much weight to the HN RSS feed. Google Reader is by
far the largest subscriber to my feed, and hits from there register as hits
from google.com, not hits from news.ycombinator.com.

As you can easily see here: [http://skitch.com/swombat/n9mfb/danieltenner.com-
dashboard-c...](http://skitch.com/swombat/n9mfb/danieltenner.com-dashboard-
clicky) the Google reader hits are a very small minority. Most people read HN
on HN, not on the RSS feed. I guess the author uses the RSS feed and so gives
it a disproportionate weight.

~~~
AlexBlom
Hi. I'll try to clean my language from the site up a little. I do use the RSS
feed for the stories however most hits came direct from the website.

~~~
AlexBlom
And corrected. I mis-titled the picture.

------
ax0n
I've had a few things from my sites hit the top of HN. In fact, that's how I
_found_ HN (so, big thanks to those who've submitted my stuff on helping me
find this awesome community)

Still, I get an order of magnitude more traffic from a good day on StumbleUpon
than from hitting the top of the page here at HN.

------
jackowayed
FYI, it's "moral" not "morale."

~~~
AlexBlom
Thanks. Did not pick it up in my proof - typo corrected.

~~~
raffi
If you're using WordPress, consider using After the Deadline. It doesn't
detect moral vs. morale today, but I'll make sure it does next time I deploy
an update. It'll find a lot of other typos for you though.

